# Portraitmagazine Jahres Voting



## Claudia (6 Dez. 2008)

beim Portraitmagzine kann man für alles mögliche als Jahresabstimmung voten darunter auch Fansite of the Year dort ist meine Tochter mit ihrer Tokio Hotel Fanseite nomniert (www.loveth-music.com)

http://portraitmagazine.net/awardsvoting.html

könnt euch da ja mal umsauchen und eure Stimmen abgeben für wen auch immer


----------



## Tokko (6 Dez. 2008)

Meine Stimme hat die Lütte schon.

Steht ja schon an erster Stelle.


----------



## armin (6 Dez. 2008)

meine Stimme ist auch abgegeben..


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Dez. 2008)

Hübsch gemachte Seite.


----------

